# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة عمل حلوى غربية

## حبيبتي والمطر

المقادير

لخليط الكيك:

2/1 1 كوب دقيق
2/1 1 ملعقة صغيرة بايكنج باودر
8/1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
2/1 كوب زبدة ليّنة
1 كوب سكر ناعم الحبيبات
2 حبة كبيرة بيض
1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا سائلة
2/1 كوب حليب
1 كوب حليب مكثف محلّى


لصلصة الشوكولاتة:
1 كوب قيمر/ قشدة
2/1 1 كوب كريما سائلة
200 غرام شوكولاتة  مقطعة
2 ملعقة كبيرة بودرة الكاكاو السادة
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا سائلة
1 ملعقة كبيرة قهوة سريعة الذوبان

لصلصة التوفي:
2 ملعقة كبيرة ماء
2/1 كوب سكر
4/1 ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون حامض
2/1 كوب كريمة سائلة

للتزيين:بندق مجروش



طريقة التحضير
- سخّني الفرن على حرارة 180 درجة مئوية. ثبّتي الرف الشبكي الأوسط،  أحضري قوالب (كب كيك) صغيرة الحجم، وضعي فيها أكواب كيك ورقية.
- على قطعة من ورق الزبدة أو في طبق عميق، انخلي الدقيق والبايكنج باودر والملح.
- في وعاء الخلاط، ضعي الزبدة والسكر، ثبّتي المضرب الشبكي وشغّلي على سرعة متوسطة لمدة 3 دقائق ليصبح الخليط كريمياً وفاتح اللون.
- أضيفي البيض والفانيليا، مع استمرار تشغيل الخلاط.
- أضيفي خليط الدقيق والحليب، شغّلي لمدة دقيقة، إلى أن تختلط المواد.
- اسكبي خليط الكيك في الأكواب لتملئي ثلثيها.
- اخبزي الكيك لمدة 15 دقيقة إلى أن ينضج، ثم اتركيه ليبرد.
- أحضري طبق تقديم، انزعي الأوراق عن الكيك وضعيه في الطبق.
- صبّي الحليب المحلّى على الكيك ، انتظري ليتشرّبه قليلاً، صبّي صلصة الشوكولاتة، وضعي الطبق في البراد لساعات عدة.
- وزّعي صلصة التوفي، وزيّني بالبندق، ثم قدّميه.

لإعداد صلصة الشوكولاتة: في قدر من "الستاينلس ستيل"، سخّني على نار هادئة القيمر والكريما، أضيفي الشوكولاتة والكاكاو والفانيليا والقهوة. قلّبي إلى أن تذوب الشوكولاتة، واتركيه ليبرد.

لإعداد صلصة التوفي: في قدر من "الستاينلس ستيل"، ضعي الماء والسكر وعصير الليمون. سخّني على نار هادئة مع التقليب، إلى أن يصبح السكر ذهبياً. وأضيفي الكريما مع التقليب بهدوء، إلى أن تتجانس، واتركيها لتبرد.

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو كنير على الموضوع الحلو 
ممممممممممم زاكي كتير

----------


## محمد العزام

انا صراحة ما انتبهت على الخلطة 
انتبهت على الصورة بس 

زاكية كثير 


يسلموا ايديكي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*العفو دموع الغصون

محمد هاد شيء متوقع منكم الشباب... مع الاحترام*

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله معك حق

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله طريقة حلوة كتير 
يسلمو ايديك

----------

